# A bit of a scenario



## PyperJ_72

So here is my story thus far. I am 42 y/o had my tubes tied 13 years ago after a c-section. About 6 weeks ago i had all of my hormones checked.My FSH was 5.3 and all of my other hormone levels were gr8. Anyway my last period was august 4,2014. I am an"on the dot" every 28 day af. The only time I have ever missed is when i was pregnant. I have been temping.. My coverline is 96.8 all of my temps so far have been 98.5 - 100 to date. On August 7th, 9th had sum brown spotting. Then August 23 and 25the brown spotting ..very little. The spotting has subsided. I did test and its bfn. In Nov. 2013 i had a chemical pregnancy. I currently have acne on my face, chest and back. This has only occurred when i was pregnant as well. I have also had some lower back pains off and on bloating. I'm def going to get a blood test if af doesn't show soon. My hubby and I wouldn't mind a little one if its Gods will.


----------



## PyperJ_72

:shrug: :nope: ohh well


----------



## Nikko88

I read but have no suggestions or opinions.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm maybe a shy BFP ? Brown spotting could be implantation bleeding ?


----------



## diz

When are you going to have your bloods done! Keep us posted.


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes update please :)


----------



## PyperJ_72

Well I was thinking about waiting to see if I have another period which would be on the 29th of September. If af does not show then, I will def get a blood test. I swear I am never late and if I didn't know what my female hormones were doing, I might have thought peri-menopause. I spoke to my hormone doc yesterday, he said i was def not in peri-menopause. So if I am pregnant, this should give hope to a lot of the ladies out there ttc :flower: I will keep u guys updated :thumbup: As of today..my temp was 99.8, cervix is still high and soft, closed and no signs of af..at all.


----------



## PyperJ_72

Btw ..congrats on your lil boy left wondering :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh thanks :)


----------



## pineapple91

when did you have your tubes reattached


----------



## PyperJ_72

Ohh i haven't had them reversed yet. If af decides to come .. I will have the surgery at the first of next year.


----------



## PyperJ_72

Hmm my past message didn't post. I didn't have a reversal yet. If sf comes then i will have it done at the first of the year.


----------



## PyperJ_72

Lol now it shows *facepalm*


----------



## PyperJ_72

Just an update.. On Sept 22, 2014 I have Brown spotting throughout the day. I did test again and it was positive. On Sept 23, 2014 much heavier..still old blood, but with clots in it. Sept. 24th brown spotting again. Today i have been super nauseated..vomited twice. Sorry so much tmi. Anyway.. I'm just gonna keep trucking along. I did test today it was neg. so who knows.. I am def. going to get a reversal and get myself repaired.


----------



## pineapple91

good luck with your reversal i had mine 3 years ago and am now holding my healthy baby


----------



## PyperJ_72

Ohhh that is sooo sweet..I am so happy for u :happydance: I bet he or she is beautiful.


----------



## hobbnob

I am confused by your post. Are you trying to get pregnant? If you haven' t had a tubal reversal, you could end up with an ectopic pregnancy. If I were you, I would get checked out by your doctor to make sure that's not what is happening. Good luck.


----------

